# Northern Spain Christmas / New Year



## theteapackets (Nov 1, 2019)

Sooooo excited, just booked our ferry to Santander for 27th December till 11th January.  We normally head for Northern France or Holland, but fancied a change after doing southern France a couple of weeks ago.

Feeling quite nervous without our French Aires app on the satnav and where we will be able to stay overnight.

Does anyone have any recommendations for overnight stops and places to visit that are an absolute must?  

Any tips about anything that might be helpful to know would be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance. 🛳


----------



## QFour (Nov 2, 2019)

Warm clothes .. The Atlantic Coast can be very cold


----------



## kenspain (Nov 2, 2019)

I went to see some friends in Galica one year and froze my nuts of, roads were very bad with all the snow so take care had no problem's finding places to park for the night,  also they where not that quick to clear the roads when I was there in December time


----------



## alcam (Nov 2, 2019)

theteapackets said:


> Sooooo excited, just booked our ferry to Santander for 27th December till 11th January.  We normally head for Northern France or Holland, but fancied a change after doing southern France a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Feeling quite nervous without our French Aires app on the satnav and where we will be able to stay overnight.
> 
> ...


You should investigate Aires information a bit more . There are lots of sites with lots of information , including this one


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 2, 2019)

Don't forget to check our POIs for locations in Spain ...


----------



## witzend (Nov 2, 2019)

Not the ideal destination for winter unless you plan sking in the Picos


----------



## theteapackets (Nov 2, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Don't forget to check our POIs for locations in Spain ...



Will do.  We use your French POIs all the time .... I was a full member a few years ago and thought I had set up a DD, but obviously not as I couldn't update them recently!!


----------



## theteapackets (Nov 2, 2019)

witzend said:


> Not the ideal destination for winter unless you plan sking in the Picos



Oh dear, I thought it was around 6 degrees at that time of year, which is much warmer than Holland was last Christmas!!


----------



## theteapackets (Nov 2, 2019)

kenspain said:


> I went to see some friends in Galica one year and froze my nuts of, roads were very bad with all the snow so take care had no problem's finding places to park for the night,  also they where not that quick to clear the roads when I was there in December time



Thanks for the forewarning ....


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 2, 2019)

theteapackets said:


> Will do.  We use your French POIs all the time .... I was a full member a few years ago and thought I had set up a DD, but obviously not as I couldn't update them recently!!


There's been a change in the payment system I think, so lots of people have had to set up their annual subscriptions again. It's well worth being a full member as you get autuomatic full membership of motorhomer.com and motorhomebuilder.com for just one subscription... as well as the POIs of course.  Phil explains it here... 





						PayPal Profile Cancelled Email
					

Most members will be receiving an email over the next few days from PayPal saying that their profile has been cancelled.  DON'T PANIC!!!  I have now started cancelling all the legacy recurring subscriptions, this will not affect your current membership, it will just not automatically renew.  The...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## Floydster (Nov 2, 2019)

A lot of aires shut the water off in winter


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 2, 2019)

theteapackets said:


> Will do.  We use your French POIs all the time .... I was a full member a few years ago and thought I had set up a DD, but obviously not as I couldn't update them recently!!



I've just noticed you're shown as a free member ...

You'll need to resubscribe...


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 2, 2019)

Floydster said:


> A lot of aires shut the water off in winter



It varies a lot. Certainly those in the north and inland France tend to do this with the exception of those with service points that require payment. These are often heated electrically to prevent freezing.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 7, 2019)

The northern coast has similar weather to southern England so, cold and wet. It is the Atlantic. 
Don't forget most Spanish villages allow overnight parking in the car parks- they prefer you to do that rather than wild camp. The Spanish Aires are less well serviced than French ones so check out some camp sites before you go. The Picos are amazing and the stopping place outside Potes is a car park outside the monastery with the most amazing views.


----------

